# IM SO FREAKING EXCITED for 1st hawaii trip!! Maui TS confirmed for week one!



## krmlaw (Jul 30, 2012)

Booked a 2 bedroom at Westin Kaanapali North. Still looking for second week, but Im not going to worry. Going in Nov/Dec 2013. 

So now the fun part - start planning!

SO - i need to get some hawaii books and start researching. Things to do, places to visit. 

This will probably be once in every 5 years kinda trip. At least thats our plan!

Any and all suggestions will be great for Maui!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2012)

Driving and Discovering Maui & Molokai by Richard Sulliven - nice discount on author's website - http://www.discoveringhawaii.com/Dr..._Maui,_Kauai,_Molokai_and_The_Big_Island.html  This is the best book for self-driving tours.

The Westin has great kiddie pools and a pirate ship pool - I'd reserve the 2nd week there are well.  There is plenty to do for two weeks, and I wouldn't change islands with a little one in tow.  If you are dying to visit another island, you can make daytrips to both Lanai and Molokai from Maui, but that would be a long day for your little guy as well.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 30, 2012)

i was wondering about that denise ... two weeks there. but we really want to hit another island too, realizing it wont be for another 5 years til we go back (bc of air prices). do you think we shoudl stay 2 weeks there or go another island?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> i was wondering about that denise ... two weeks there. but we really want to hit another island too, realizing it wont be for another 5 years til we go back (bc of air prices). do you think we shoudl stay 2 weeks there or go another island?



I guarantee you won't wait 5 years to go back - GUARANTEED!  With a little guy, I'd stay at the Westin for 2 weeks - changing islands is hassle, and a waste most of one day of precious vacation time with everything that is involved on both ends.  Plus - you will be hard pressed to find another week as nice as the Westin on an exchange, so your 2nd week is likely to be a let-down. 

Most for-pay activities in Hawaii are not appropriate for a 3.5 year old, (and too expensive for a child) and he will get tired of sightseeing, so you will spend most of your time at the beach and pool anyway - which are great at the Westin.

If you really, really want to do two islands, then I'd do Oahu for the other island, and I do it first, and Maui second, because Honolulu, where most of the timeshares are, is very urban, and Ka'anapali Beach, where the Westin is, is very resorty.  If you do Maui - then Oahu, you won't enjoy Oahu as much.  I would choose Oahu because of all the cultural and historical stuff to see - but do it first, because the Westin will spoil you.

If you don't want to do Oahu, then I'd put in an ongoing request for the Westin on Kauai - it's gorgeous and you will have priority with your Starwood ownership - it's also an easy exchange.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll be there about the same time. This will be our first island hop. Maui first
Then Kauai. There's plenty to do on each island so we really enjoy staying on 
One island. I don't think I would island hop with a little one. You'll lose a day
By packing and unpacking, the the car and checking in, it will make for a long
Day. This is our first Maui trip, been to the other islands. Kauai is our favorite
So we can't go a year with out at least a week there.

Our plans are longer trips, the road to Hana tour and the Molokai day trip.
DW wants to do the paragliding. I'll do the video from the ground. 
We'll do a lot of driving and exploring, plus hitting some beaches. We're adding
A third week at the Maui Schooner to start the trip.

The Maui Revealed book is great also.
Let us know what you decide to do.

You'll have a great time!!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

We have been to Hawaii 2 years in a row (so much for OUR every 5 year plan), and I won't island hop again. 

We cook so we had food that went to waste after the first week. (Luggage is expensive on the island hopper). 

Then there is the packing and unpacking all over again.

And for us, making another run to the grocery store. 

It really is a waste of precious time to island hop.

WKORV is on a perfect beach for snorkeling. The units are magnificent. The pirate pool is a huge hit with kids. 

Lay back, relax, have an adult beverage with an umbrella in it, watch the sunset. Enjoy!

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with the others.  Don't island hop.  Enjoy all of Maui, because one week isn't enough.  Then go to Kauai next time (stay at Wyndham Shearwater in Princeville through RCI exchange).  Oahu is a busy island, very populated and staying in Waikiki Beach (where most timeshares are located) is like staying in a big downtown city.  I don't like the big city feel.  

The Big Island is another two-week trip, but do Maui and Kauai first.  Congratulations, but you need to grab that second Maui Westin week.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks guys .... going to take your  advice. will let u know. only problem is that i wanted tgiving week as other week (right now I have week after), and that wasnt deposited .... wait it out?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Westin mainly does bulk deposits, if neither of the weeks on either side was deposited, I would look for another timeshare. 

It is much easier to switch timeshares than it is to switch islands.

Aloha!

elaine


----------



## heathpack (Jul 31, 2012)

I also think 2 weeks in one locale is ideal but wanted to state that in our most recent trip, we island-hopped.  On top of that, we violated another rule and spent less than 1 week On one of the islands (Oahu)- we wanted to try out the new Disney resort at KoOlina, so flew to Honolulu, stayed 3 nights on Oahu, then flew to the BI for 8 nights.  We simply could not manage a longer time (also had a 2 week trip to Mexico in the same year).

We had a fabulous time, although we'd already seen much of Oahu & did not attempt much sightseeing there.  We relaxed on Oahu and then used the Big Island as a multi-sport adventure trip.

Island-hopping certainly can be done in an enjoyable manner. But non-hopping will maximize your relaxation time for sure.

H


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 31, 2012)

The only time we changed islands and felt like we didn't lose a day was when we checked out of WKORVN, toured Haleakela, flew out mid afternoon and checked into WPORV late that same afternoon. I agree that it is annoying to pack and unpack and to try to calculate the groceries so you do not leave much behind. 

I, too, thought we would go to Hawaii only intermittantly. This year I am going to Kauai twice and already have two weeks planned in Maui i  2013- the year I was definitely NOT going to Hawaii


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> Booked a 2 bedroom at Westin Kaanapali North. Still looking for second week, but Im not going to worry. Going in Nov/Dec 2013.
> 
> So now the fun part - start planning!
> 
> ...


You're at the right spot the week you have established so I also suggest adding to that.

I would also recommend looking at rentals. That time of year is lower demand so you can find some good deals. I'm a Marriott snob so I say maybe consider the Marriotts old or new, but there are a number of nice resorts/hotel that you can find at a good price.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, once we said we would do every 5 years, then it went to 3 yrs, and now we are cutting back on all other vacations so we can do it every year...


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 31, 2012)

ok i just booked the week following our reservation. i figure it would be worth the lost $114 trade fee if thanksgiving week pops up somewhere, but i just didnt want to lose the week after. 

so now we are nov 30 - dec 14, 2013 at the westin kaanapali north. merry xmas to me!


----------



## Skittles1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I would recommend getting the book Maui Revealed.  It's the only guidebook you'll need for Maui.  I planned the perfect honeymoon using that book.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll weigh in in favor of island hopping.  It's not all that difficult if you time things right.  We enjoy the change of scenery from island to island.  We stayed on four islands this year and enjoyed it all, just including the hop as part of the adventure, and it went smoothly.  (Of course, there's times it hasn't gone as smoothly, but there are those are things that can happen anytime traveling.  Interestingly, when island hopping has been a hassle for us it's been when we've flown either Island Air or Go!)  We flew all Hawaiian this year.

All this is not to say we couldn't stay all of our time on one island, we just choose not to.

Either way works fine; you're in Hawaii, after all! 

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 31, 2012)

In what month would I find the least expensive airfare to maui from the East Coast?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> In what month would I find the least expensive airfare to maui from the East Coast?



In the fall


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 31, 2012)

right now i looked at my dates for 2012 (realizing wrong year) and am coming up with $800 a ticket ... is that about right?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> ok i just booked the week following our reservation. i figure it would be worth the lost $114 trade fee if thanksgiving week pops up somewhere, but i just didnt want to lose the week after.
> 
> so now we are nov 30 - dec 14, 2013 at the westin kaanapali north. merry xmas to me!



Starwood is unlikely to deposit Thanksgiving week, but if they do, your best bet to pick it up is with an on-going request.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks guys. i grabbed the week after (2nd week in dec). im just going to eat the exchange fee if i have to. 

also, why was the fee only $114?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> thanks guys. i grabbed the week after (2nd week in dec). im just going to eat the exchange fee if i have to.
> 
> also, why was the fee only $114?



Starwood to Starwood


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 31, 2012)

LOVE that!!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> right now i looked at my dates for 2012 (realizing wrong year) and am coming up with $800 a ticket ... is that about right?



Airfare will be higher if you get that Thanksgiving week you're hoping will show up. The weekends before & after Thanksgiving are 2 of the busiest travel times in the year. You'll do better on airfare if you leave it Nov. 30-Dec. 14.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 31, 2012)

I would vote for island hopping, especially if you feel that you will not go to Hawaii very often.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> I would vote for island hopping, especially if you feel that you will not go to Hawaii very often.



Don't forget that they will have a 3.5 year old in tow - that makes is a lot more hassle.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 31, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Don't forget that they will have a 3.5 year old in tow - that makes is a lot more hassle.



Very true.  We didn't start doing more than one island on a trip until our dds were a bit older.


----------



## akp (Aug 1, 2012)

*A suggestion regarding airfare...*

Consider getting the Alaska Air Visa.  One benefit is a companion fare for about $110 with a paid fare.  



Annual fee is $75, not waived. You get a 25000 points bonus when you get the card which is enough for a roundtrip on Alaska on continental US.

Note that you and your husband could both get a Alaska Air Visa and have TWO companion fares to use each year, so you could take someone else along for only $110 

Anita


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 13, 2012)

One comment about Island hopping.  If you hop from any island to or from Oahu  you'll only have to take a single flight. But to hop from an outer island to another outer island you may have to go to oahu then to the other island. This really adds to the hop.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 13, 2012)

i think we are going to do two weeks on maui .. make it easier on us for the first trip to hawaii, expecially with the 4 year old.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> i think we are going to do two weeks on maui .. make it easier on us for the first trip to hawaii, expecially with the 4 year old.



Smart idea.  We found when our kids were small we had to slow down our pace and kind of go along with them.  That meant up early, naps in the afternoon (which wasn't such a bad thing).  Made for a relaxing vacation.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Aug 13, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> ok i just booked the week following our reservation. i figure it would be worth the lost $114 trade fee if thanksgiving week pops up somewhere, but i just didnt want to lose the week after.
> 
> so now we are nov 30 - dec 14, 2013 at the westin kaanapali north. merry xmas to me!



I'm skipping many posts, so forgive me if this is a repeat.

Good choice on going after, and staying for 2 weeks. The whales will just start coming in December. You will have a VERY good chance of seeing them. I highly recommend Pacific Whale Foundation for your trip, especially with your little guy.

At that time, it is mainly mama whales and their adolescents. They bring them back to Maui, then set them free. It's a special sight seeing the mamas and adolescents. 

And I love love love love being in Hawaii for the holidays. Enjoy!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 14, 2012)

crappy news. got a postcard from II that i dont have another *wood deposit on my account to book my second westin week. I thought i did. 

ill have to pay my 2014 MF to get a week deposited, but by then the week will be released  

so bummed. 

ill have to try to recatch it and then have the week deposited.


----------



## debraxh (Aug 15, 2012)

That's too bad!  But with two weeks, I don't consider island hopping (once) such a bad idea, even with a little one.  Yes, you do lose most of the day packing/traveling/unpacking, etc. but the reward is a week on a different island with new experiences.  

I think you can get direct flights from Maui to/from Kauai or Kona.  If not, I would make Oahu the second island.  Ko'olina is great for kids and has resort amenities without the crowded feel of Waikiki (although we like that in small doses too!).

Sometimes you can get great airfare on multi-city trips, worth checking into as well.  Good luck


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 15, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> ill have to pay my 2014 MF to get a week deposited, but by then the week will be released



You can MFs online at MSC.com with a credit card.  Would that help speed up the process any?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> crappy news. got a postcard from II that i dont have another *wood deposit on my account to book my second westin week. I thought i did.
> 
> ill have to pay my 2014 MF to get a week deposited, but by then the week will be released
> 
> ...



You cannot deposit or exchange the 2014 week until Jan. 1, 2013.   Here is an easy way to remember when you can deposit it:  the first day you can deposit it, is the same day as the first day you can reserve it.

Then you need to: 
1)  Pay the maintenance fee,
2)  Call Starwood and "designate your week for exchange" (deposit it) before you can use it for an exchange.  
3)  Plus, you should put in an on-going request, because that will make it available for an Instant Online Exchange.

It is important to do ALL these steps, or you may miss the next exchange as well - see the Starwood and II FAQ at the top of the Starwood forum for all the details about how to do an exchange.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> 3)  Plus, you should put in an on-going request, because that will make it available for an Instant Online Exchange.


Meaning that with the on-going request in the system as soon as there is a match to your request the system will make the exchange automatically and then let you know ... right?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Meaning that with the on-going request in the system as soon as there is a match to your request the system will make the exchange automatically and then let you know ... right?



No - With Starwood - the II system is screwy, and a lot of the time an Instant Online Exchange will not go through, unless you already have an Ongoing Request in place.

So she can put in an on-going request for an impossible trade (just to get it in the system) and then use the same week to make an Instant Online Exchange.  

The exchange that didn't go through for her recently, was an Instant Online Exchange - she didn't have a week deposited to make the trade.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 15, 2012)

Just grabbed a 2 bedroom at Point at Poipu for the week i need ... good? bad? Had a bunch of RCI tpu to use.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 15, 2012)

im worried that after a week at the westin DS will be bored at point at poipu ... 

maybe i put in a search for the westin again or one of the marriotts for that time period when i can make my 2014 deposit. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## brigechols (Aug 15, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> im worried that after a week at the westin DS will be bored at point at poipu ...
> 
> maybe i put in a search for the westin again or one of the marriotts for that time period when i can make my 2014 deposit.
> 
> what do you guys think?



To a 4 year old, there is no discernible difference between the Westin and Point at Poipu. As for you....


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 18, 2012)

ok so i think my plan now is to wait it out. i can bank of 2014 weeks in jan 2013, which still should be good enough to pull a marriott or something good in II. and Im going to wait around to get a better RCI trade, out in an ongoing. 

thanks everyone for your help! now its a waiting game.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 18, 2012)

kaanapali beach has availibity, but only one beds and partial kitchens ... so thats a skip


----------



## GreenThumb (Aug 18, 2012)

*Grr..I got charged full Exchange fee...*



tschwa2 said:


> Starwood to Starwood



I traded SDO to Westin Kaanapali but paid full trade fee.... Isn't that also Starwood-Starwood? We leave tomorrow. Maybe I'll phone them when I get back. No biggy. Very excited about our trip. Fingers crossed we get a decent room location and good service.

Note:


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 18, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> I traded SDO to Westin Kaanapali but paid full trade fee.... Isn't that also Starwood-Starwood? We leave tomorrow. Maybe I'll phone them when I get back. No biggy. Very excited about our trip. Fingers crossed we get a decent room location and good service.
> 
> Note:



You should get the discount. Did you phone in maybe and they messed up ? It is usually automatic online that you get the discount.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> I traded SDO to Westin Kaanapali but paid full trade fee.... Isn't that also Starwood-Starwood? We leave tomorrow. Maybe I'll phone them when I get back. No biggy. Very excited about our trip. Fingers crossed we get a decent room location and good service.
> 
> Note:



If you had an ongoing request that included non starwood or if you are using a cancellation replacement week you would not get the Starwood to Starwood rate.    There was also a price increase not too long ago so it might be $5.00 more.


----------



## winger (Aug 19, 2012)

A few years ago, we visited Hawaii for the first time, to Oahu (Ko Olina) for two weeks. With 4 and 5 year olds in tow, we decided to stay put in the same resort, only switching rooms mid-stay.  To this day, very glad we made this decision. We had a nice relaxing time, visited about 1/2 the island, saving the east side until the 'next time back'.  A little over a year later, we went to Maui, again for two weeks, also saving the east side of the island for 'the next time back'.  We switched resorts mid-stay.  About 1 1/2 years later (?), we are now less than three months away from our third trip back to the islands, this time to Kauai - again for two weeks with a switch in resorts mid-stay.  The NEXT time we go back we MAY try two islands, but maybe compensate by staying a little over two weeks because of the lost time changing islands.  Bottom line, we do not want to deal with the extra energy and planning (and possible extra expense) required for jumping islands. Changing resorts mid-stay in itself already throws enough disruption in our vacation (and two weeks in Hawaii DOES REALLY GET YOU INTO A RELAXED state, both body and mind), which is one big reason to go to Hawaii; so, we wonder how much an island jump does !  I think as kids get older, it does get easier to relocate during a vacation as everyone starts carrying their own 'stuff'


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Island Hopping Not a Problem even with kids*

I have traveled to Hawaii and done more than one island in a week. Back then I did not know if I would be back and going on vacation for a week was my norm.  I had kids and it really was not a big deal. I got early morning flights and/or late evening flights. When I had small kids I checked a bag. When the got older, they carried a bag. We only stayed a night or two. The resort or hotel always allowed us to store a bag without issue. We enjoyed the day and had a great time. However, the key was in the planning. I knew exactly what we were going to do when we got there. 

One last thing, if your children are well behaved and listen, none of this is a problem. I never found it a hassle to bring my kids ANYWHERE. By four years old your children should know how to behave and listen to your COMMANDS. I am no marine sargent or anything like that, but I four kids within a range of 15 years and never ever had a problem during our travels and that was as a single parent. Get that discipline down early by the time they're four or five and believe me, they will always be a pleasure in stores, restaurants, etc. Do your job right out of the womb and life will be more enjoyable. Take that from someone who knows. 

When I go now, I don't do listen than two weeks. I am older and like to take my time. I probably would not advise anyone to go to two islands in a week, but if this may be their fist and last time going and a week is all they have, I would tell them to go and do two.


----------

